# Too much Prolactin



## Guessgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I should start a new thread for this but here goes. Just got results from my hoping for a baby Dr. My prolactin is at 24 after being on 2.5 mg of Bromocriptine for 3 weeks. He now wants me to double it. II am so worried. This med makes me evil. I was in bed all day yesterday. I told him that but I don't know if it's one of those "well, how bad do you want a baby" kinda deals where he thinks this is part of it. Does anyone else have experience w/ Bromo? I hate it.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on Bromocriptine for a while [pituitary microadenoma] and had no side effects at all.

What are you taking this drug for [what condition]?


----------



## Guessgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Makes me kinda confused sometimes and dizzy. I had to cut the dose in half the week of finals. I couldn't function. I ended up in the ER b4 that b/c my head felt like it was going to split open. I couldn't open my eyes. My hub and I were trying to conceive when the dr found that b/c of too much prolactin I am not making progesterone.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Why are you making too much prolactin? Did they find the reason?

I'm not a doctor but I can tell you that I wouldn't take Bromocriptine without consulting with an endocrinologist who specializes in neurohormones first and getting to the route of the cause.

I don't mean to pry, but had you been on antidepressants? There have been studies that have shown that certain ones such as Prozac have caused an increase in Prolactin.

The reasons for high prolactin are [luckily] just a few. But you really should know what is causing that.


----------



## Cheracup (Sep 23, 2010)

I was put on Bromocriptine for a pituitary tumor - a prolactinoma. I had a terrible reaction to it - pounding headache and vision problems. The Endo changed my prescription to Dostinex / Cabergoline and I'm tolerating it a bit better. I still have the vision issues (it's like I have a strobe light going off in my head) and I feel light flu-like symptoms the day after taking it, but it's not that bad. The dosing is only 2 times a week, but it is quite a bit more expensive than bromocriptine.

Unfortunately, there are only 2 medications that treat prolactinemia - so you don't have much choice. I will tell you that the Cabergoline reduced my Prolactin level from 83 to 3 in a little less than a month. I will need to remain on the medication for a year to shrink the tumor, but in the meantime, the prolactin level has returned to normal.

I agree with the previous poster that you may want to see an Endocrinologist to explore the reason for your high prolactin level. If you also have thyroid issues, it could be a pituitary tumor causing both issues (as is in my case).

Hope you feel better soon and your fertility issues resolve quickly!

Chera


----------



## Guessgirl (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks CaLynn and Cheracup. I am trying to get another appt w/ my my endo and this time have him check more than just my thyroid. I was on anti-depressents. In fact, off and on for the last 13 years. Not right now,(prob should be) but just tired of them constantly slapping me on something. I seem to be OK the last couple of days, not great, but ok. I didn't just double the dosage though. I added a half tablet so I am taking 1 and 1/2 right now, and in a few days will start the full double dose. I think that could have been the problen b4. There was no slow increase of dosage, Just BAM!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Many doctors are not aware of the association between certain anti-depressants and Prolactin, so you may have to do some research and print it out and show it to them.

Did you have brain MRI's? If so, what did the pituitary gland and stalk show?


----------

